# Test If You Are A Zombie (humor)



## HalloweenJokes (Jul 26, 2013)

Test If You Are A Zombie

You must Read these sentences out loud:



This is This green zombie

This is is a green zombie

This is how to kill a green zombie

This is to become a green zombie

This is keep a green zombie

This is an green zombie

This is idiot green zombie

This is busy way to fight a green zombie

This is for a green zombie

This is forty green zombies

This is seconds off becoming a green zombie









NOW READ THE THIRD WORD IN ALL THE SENTENCES.

Now You Too Can Join The Zombie Apocalypse!


----------



## hallowicked (Mar 27, 2013)

Got me. Lol nice one


----------



## frostieae (Aug 24, 2018)

lol at least I smiled afterwards


----------

